# The Smell of Mac Wipes? ...



## User49 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Silly question, but I have to ask! I am in love with the smell of the mac wipes! (Am I the only one?? Lol) And I just wondered if ANYONE could let me know if any of their perfumes smell even remotely close to their wipes? Or if any1 has found a perfume that reminds them of the smell of the wipes! Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

lol thats so funny cause last night i was thinking the exact same thing.. and id really love it if someone found out! you're not insane cause im sure a lot of people think of this too! hahaha


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Apr 18, 2007)

lol! I love the wipes.


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 18, 2007)

ITA.  It is a clean, fresh scent that is addictive.  Sorry, but I don't know of a particular fragrance that matches.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 18, 2007)

Love love the smell of em they make the face smell so fresh and spring like


----------



## rockexrolloh (Apr 18, 2007)

Last time I went to MAC I used a wipe on my hand for the first time and all day I was smelling it. They smell so amazing. I can't find anything that smells like it at all but I think I'm just going to buy the wipes and rub them all over my body. haha, okay maybe not my whole body but just my face. If you find a scent, please post! Goodluck.


----------



## maxcat (Apr 19, 2007)

I've got a Fresh perfume called Cucumber Baie that is sort of in that vicinity - not quite "on" - I think it needs more lemon - but try checking out companies that have a cucumber fragrance.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 19, 2007)

oh yea those do smell good. and I love the smell of fix+. Thats the main reason I bought it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 other than that, I really don't know what it does for me. lol!!


----------



## Suzyn (Apr 19, 2007)

The wipes are something I Definately couldn't live w/o.  I absolutely love the smell of them!  I just wish the lids would stay closed better, seems to be the only problem I have found with them so far.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 19, 2007)

It helps if you don't remove the foil seal completely. Mine never dry out.


----------



## User49 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Thanks gurlies! I might try out that perfume ITA! I just wish they would make a scent of it! PS: Glad I'm not the only one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Apr 27, 2007)

I thought I was the only one! I LOVE the smell of MAC wipes! I never really bought them though. But everytime I use them at the counters, the smell just seem stick to my nose the whole day. 

I guess another reason why I love them is because I associate the smell to the good time I had the MAC counter (like a kid in a candy store). Hahaha.


----------



## babylis12 (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OrangeLuvinChik* 

 
_I thought I was the only one! I LOVE the smell of MAC wipes! I never really bought them though. But everytime I use them at the counters, the smell just seem stick to my nose the whole day. 

I guess another reason why I love them is because I associate the smell to the good time I had the MAC counter (like a kid in a candy store). Hahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omg i LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the smell of the wipes.
this is gonna sound really strange but sometimes if i've just swatched a a few eyeshadows on my hand at the counter, I'll take the wipe they give me, wipe my hand off, and then put it in my bag which makes my bag and everything in it smell like a mac wipe!!!


----------



## cosmo_girl (Apr 28, 2007)

OMG! I thought I was the ONLY one who thought that. Im always telling me husband that they smell so good and clean and that there should be a fragrance of that scent, he just looks at me confused   He doesnt understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Im glad Im not the only one


----------



## me_jelly (Apr 28, 2007)

LOVE the smell of those wipes, makes the back of my hand smell so good everytime I wipe swatches off at the store....too bad they make me break out like no other =(


----------



## User49 (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OrangeLuvinChik* 

 
_I guess another reason why I love them is because I associate the smell to the good time I had the MAC counter (like a kid in a candy store). Hahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## yeahwrite (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suzyn* 

 
_





   The wipes are something I Definately couldn't live w/o.  I absolutely love the smell of them!  I just wish the lids would stay closed better, seems to be the only problem I have found with them so far._

 

If you store the container upside-down, that seems to help too. I've done that with my last few packs and found that they stay moist right down to the last one and I've never had a problem with the container leaking when I store it this way either.


----------



## missgingerlee (May 6, 2007)

I LOVE that smell! I've never smelled anything like it, but it's really yummy.


----------



## melozburngr (May 6, 2007)

oddly enough- there is a perfume at Charlotte Russe that smells quite similar- its in a pink bottle, I cant remember the name, but its somewhat similar. Im glad Im not the onky crazy that likes the smell of these!  If MAC was smart, they'd release a perfume in the scent.  I know Id buy it for sure!


----------



## GreekChick (May 6, 2007)

A long time ago I smelled Estee Lauder Pleasures (ET I think) which reminded me exactly of the MAC wipes smell. Try it though, cause it might just be my nose.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 6, 2007)

I love MAC wipes they are so awesome. Yesterday at Macy's I tested a REALLY bad perfume that was so bad I had to get it off my skin.
I ran over to MAC grabbed a wipe and it disappeared completey.
It was really pungent too. I need to stock up on them again.


----------



## -.k a e l e y.- (May 6, 2007)

They smell SOGOOD !!! lol


----------



## honeyjr (Oct 2, 2007)

And here I thought I was the only nutty one who bought it cause of the smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Unfortunately my face/eyes can't tolerate the wipes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I couldn't bring myself to return them. I use them to wipe the makeup off my hands when they get all messy.


----------



## User49 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol, I also love the smell of hyper fix + *yum*


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 2, 2007)

Am I the only person that hates them?


----------



## komischkatze (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Am I the only person that hates them?  _

 
Well, in this thread so far you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know the first time I actually went in to mac to swatch stuff, I used a wipe to clean my hand, bought my stuff, and went to go get in my car. So I get in the car and I'm like ::sniff:: what smells so goood? WHY DO I SMELL SO GOOD?!? When I realized it was my hand I fell in love with mac wipes. Then I snifffed my hand periodically all the way home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It made my rush hour drive much more bearable. 

I've used Pleasures on occasion. I don't think it smells like mac wipes but I can see how they might remind you of one another. The wipes are yummier though IMO. I'd buy it in a second if they sold it as a perfume or whatnot.


----------



## archangeli (Oct 2, 2007)

When I used to go into MAC I would dread it if the MA handed me a Wipe to clean off the mess on the back of my hands... the smell was just so strong and it would give me a headache.

Now I'm used to the smell and it reminds me of MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wouldn't go so far as to  rub it all over myself though o_0"


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 2, 2007)

I do love the smell of the wipes. It smells so clean and fresh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes me so happy when I open up the package and slip one out. Ahhh.


----------



## erikajoyx (Jun 13, 2014)

I know this is a suuuuuper old thread but I was searching around the internet for a perfume that smelled somewhat like the MAC wipes and I couldn't find anything... and then I remembered that this scent smelled familiar to me..


  It smelled like my ex boyfriend... and I knew what cologne he wore so I quickly went to the the store to spritz some and see if I was right. I was.

  The COLOGNE that smells like MAC wipes is Tommy HIlfiger's "Tommy".

  Im a girl... and I wear this now. 

  I usually just spray it on my clothes and not on my body.. and just one spray is enough.


  You're welcome.


----------



## stacibanks (Oct 2, 2014)

Are there any true dupes to the mac wipes??


----------



## Howards End (May 23, 2015)

I really don't like the scent of MAC wipes at all, but the wipes themselves are so much better for removing eye makeup than the Neutrogena ones which stung my eyes.  But I like the scent of the Neutrogena better lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2015)

I'm in the small camp of people that do not like the scent of MAC wipes. I think that's why I like the Equate wipes from Walmart. They don't really have a fragrance but they do an amazing job at removing eye makeup. They actually don't do too bad against liquid lipsticks either. Oh and the all important one. They don't sting my eyes.


----------



## Howards End (May 26, 2015)

I'd like to try the Estée Lauder ones, I'm using up my MAC wipes as fast as I can lol


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm in the small camp of people that do not like the scent of MAC wipes. I think that's why I like the Equate wipes from Walmart. They don't really have a fragrance but they do an amazing job at removing eye makeup. They actually don't do too bad against liquid lipsticks either. Oh and the all important one. They don't sting my eyes.


  I use baby wipes too. They are alcohol and fragrance free too!


----------



## Biz2002 (Apr 13, 2018)

I super LOVE it too. Any luck?


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm so in love with the Mac wipes. These wipes work great. As usual, MAC’s got game. A single MAC Wipe removes all of my makeup, even waterproof mascara, and smells fresh and clean (like flowers and soap). The wipes don’t leave a sticky film on my skin, either, like Pond’s Clean Sweep wipes do.


----------

